# Hypothyroidism?



## reb07 (Jun 12, 2011)

We are having extreme aggression with our guy, Coda (17 mths) and it kinda has come out of nowhere! Behaviours are described under the forum for behavioural issues. We have been advised to get the Full Panel Thyroid test done at our Vet. Has anyone ever gotten this done for their dog? Are there any others out there dealing with any form of hypothyroidism? 
I have read alot about it and its completely linked to behaviour. 
Any help out there? Are we alone?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We had a dachshund w/ hypothyroidism. It was successfully treated with medication. She exhibited behavior changes, but they were fatigue & anxiety. She was older than your guy which is more typical I think. Does your dog have other symptoms like weight gain, skin issues, ear infections, or allergies? I'm sorry I don't have anything helpful to add, but I hope the panel provides some answers. Best wishes


----------



## reb07 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks so much, you are the only person who has responded about the thyroid. WE havent completed the test yet, but we are doing it asap. 
Coda ( we think) is a bit "lazy" for a vizsla.. he does have his energy spurts, but loves to sleep. I have no idea if it is considered lethargy. 
Vizslas also are supposed to shed 2 times a year. Coda sheds every day… we have been told this can be linked to stress too. He doesn't have skin irritations, however, he gets sores easily. He can link his fur and it turns into a sore spot which we have to keep covered because it turns into a rash. So just easily bothered skin maybe. 

So basically, there are no answers yet. Wish I had more definitive answers. 

Thanks again!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Interesting about the shedding. Our V, Pumpkin (10m), sheds all the time :! She too is also prone to skin issues, but I do think it's related to allergies; however, allergies in general do have a correlation with thyroid problems. I will be interested in hearing about your reults. The behavior changes in our dachshund were dramatic as you described. If your tests results are inconclusive or negative, I would consider taking Coda to a specialist. We ended up doing this for our dachshund, because I didn't think our local vet had her on the right dose of meds. It was expensive to see a specialist, but well worth it for some resolution & quality of life for Gertie. Good Luck!


----------



## reb07 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks  We spoke via email for a while with a specialist just an hour away from us (recommended by our breeder) all very positive, calm sublime methods and they honestly are seeming to be working. However, he still has incidents where is gets very aggressive (actually want to bite and attack someone) and it is SO out of character. Our poor little guy  
We feel terrible when he is stressed out like that.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Glad to read that Coda is better. In the mean time, perhaps a muzzle (do not hate me for this), just to prevent an accident while he's rehabilitated.


----------



## reb07 (Jun 12, 2011)

We introduced him to family the other day with a soft muzzle.. he did well!


----------

